# Minimum system requirements to run just X

## mihochan

Any ideas what is the minimum spec to run X on a computer that is acting as a dumb client?

----------

## rac

Just to clarify, that's *run*, not *compile*, right?

----------

## mihochan

yes just run

----------

## rizzo

I haven't done it myself, but I know there are a couple of threads in the forums that have people bragging about the low-end hardware they've got running Gentoo.  I know someone got X going on a < 200 mhz Pentium box.

----------

## metalac

at one point i had Debian 2.2 running on a 166mhz Pentium with unbelivable 48mb of RAM.  Now I had X running, but I was using BlackBox at the begining but then i switched to IceVM since it's pretier, although in both cases it was OK, but it took quite a bit to get it going, but once it's started it's OK.

BTW tried Gnome 1.4 once  :Smile:  and it was running but I could easily go and take a nap by the time it started  :Smile: , and lets not even talk about Nautilus slowing stuff down.

----------

## mihochan

Thanks for the answers. That is really good news.

Becuase I`m going to run them as dumb clients I only need

them to run X.

KDE or BlackBox or whatever is going to run on the server.

The reason I asked is because I`ve been thinking about starting

up an internet cafe with a set of networked Linux boxes.

----------

## endoalpha

I have gentoo that I compiled on a P3 for a 586 running an a toshiba 205CDS (100 mhz pentium w/ 40 meg ram) with IceWM. Seems to be doing just fine.  I had to compile the kernel on the toshiba itself which took about 6 hours or more. There was no way to compile the distro itself on the toshiba, at least not in this year...

----------

## nuance9

Not sure about as a dumb client.  As a dumb client, X would be running on the terminal server, right?

I just installed VectorLinux on a old Dell Optiplex 486/DX with 16MB RAM - X runs fine using Ice WM.

- Justin

----------

## zentek

Toshiba 460cdx 

Pentium 166 

64 meg ram

4go hd

Pcmcia NIC and Prism2 card

A stage 3 install and some patience..... that baby rock  :Smile: 

----------

## fleed

 *Quote:*   

> Not sure about as a dumb client. As a dumb client, X would be running on the terminal server, right? 

 

The X server itself would have to run on the dumb terminals. The programs would be running on a server and they would be sending the display to the dumb terminal.

----------

